# Did I blow my amp?



## T95Nissan (Jun 24, 2003)

OK I was hooking up my amp and I dropped the hot wire so it grounded out and the fuse blew, The fuse is right by the battery the bigger fuse it was a 40 amp fuse, so I went to Auto Zone,Walmart etc they didnt have it to so I went to Radio Shack they had some but not 40 amp, So I got a 60 amp, So ok I put it in everything was ok for about 3 days and then yesterday my amp shut off and I let it cool down and I tryed it and if you turn down the volume to about 10 or 11 it will come on for a second then go back on protection, it keeps on doing that, Did I blew it by putting a bigger fuse in it? Because they told me if you put a bigger fuse and your amp shuts off you have less protection, so did it blow?
Thanks
TRISTAN


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

did it smell like hell when it shut off? is this fuse in the amp or on the power wire? if its in the amp then get a 40 amp fuse that 60 is prolly letting too much power to the amp and its going into protection.


----------



## T95Nissan (Jun 24, 2003)

like 10 mins before it shut off I smelt like rubber burning, the fuse is in the power cord going to the battery,,,
Tristan


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

hmm, id take it to the shop ya got it at and let em look at it, hard to tell without actually being there. did u check the internal amp fuse?


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

why were you hooking up your amp with the battery still connected????


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

thats a good ?. never really thought of that haha


----------



## T95Nissan (Jun 24, 2003)

Good question Fonque, LOL I was in a hurry thats what I get for being in a hurry, Oh well got the amp for free anyways
TRISTAN


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

hope you get it working, always frustrates the hell out of me when stuff dont work right.

like the component set i installed in my doors, the damn tweeter keeps going out whenever it feels fit. damn irritating


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Fonque said:


> *why were you hooking up your amp with the battery still connected???? *


thats rule number 1
being careless and not knowing what your doing means you learn from your mistakes


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Check this sit out, it might have some information for you.http://www.eatel.net/~amptech/elecdisc/caraudio.htm


----------



## wolf (Jun 23, 2003)

if you hear music at low volume, i feel like its a short that is sending your amp to protection. what kind of amp is it? the main reason i say this is usually one or the other channel will blow not both if it is a 2 ch. amp. try these few things:
1. check your connections all of them... even the subs
2. check the speaker wire for cuts 
3. check the subs 

i think the sub is the problem. either a bad sub or wiring to the sub. smell the vents of the amp and the back of the sub to see if one smells toasted. as i say i don't think it is the amp.


----------

